# Snakes?



## FishingBuds (May 31, 2008)

anyone use any of these snakes https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchResults?hvarSearchString=plastic+snake&catalogId=10001&redirect=spell_suggested-palstic+snake&langId=-1&ts=Sat+Feb+23+22%3A37%3A00+CST+2008&CMID=TOP_SEARCH_GO&storeId=10151&searchOption=products

kinda thinking of trying some


----------



## cyberflexx (May 31, 2008)

I havent tried them. I thought of trying Doug Hannons Snake

https://www.bassprofessor.com/

but I think it's too big for the fish in my area. Seems like fish around here only hit 7inch worms and smaller..


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 1, 2008)

Doug Hannons snakes don't get much feedback if any are positive I haven't read any. A fishen site supports him alot but the members don't have much to say about his snakes, if they were alot and I mean ALOT cheaper maybe some better feed back would happen


----------



## cjensen (Jun 4, 2008)

From what I've read Hannon's snakes arent all that, and they're pricey to top it off. Go with the one's you found or you can use a 10-12" worm and t-rig it without a weight.


----------



## SMDave (Jun 4, 2008)

I know somebody that had them. Do not buy them, you do not get what you pay for. The plastic is very difficult to handle and needs to be refrigerated or else it melts, the action is not NEARLY as good as the videos, and the person that used them fished them in places where he saw bass take real snakes. However, he never got a bite, and after a year of no success on it, he gave up on it. I wouldn't get it, I think a 10-12" floating worm will do the trick (if you can find one).


----------



## Mac (Feb 6, 2009)

I use Culprit 7 inch worms for bodies and weld on heads from used lizards with a pencil soldering iron heating both pieces to be joined simulatneously. Great for swimming over brush and strumps as well as submerged treetops. Matching the color of the head and body doen't seem to matter.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 6, 2009)

Mac said:


> I use Culprit 7 inch worms for bodies and weld on heads from used lizards with a pencil soldering iron heating both pieces to be joined simulatneously. Great for swimming over brush and strumps as well as submerged treetops. Matching the color of the head and body doen't seem to matter.




Great Idea, how well do you do with it?


----------



## Mac (Feb 7, 2009)

Great Idea, how well do you do with it?[/quote]


It works very well. Last summer I was swimming a worm but instead of a welded on head, I was using an oblong red glass bead for a head...the fish swirled under the snake and I let it drop.....waited as long as I could stand it, which wasn't very long as I saw the huge size of the swirl,as I yanked to set the hook, I felt the hook pull free from the fish's mouth. Had I just waited another half second or so......wow....


----------

